# What do you guys pay annually for the launch?



## dyeguy1212 (May 27, 2010)

Here in MI you have to buy one $24 sticker for DNR ramps, and another $24 sticker to launch on DNR ramps that are in state parks. Its all the same ramps (with crappy concrete and pot holes that swallow your trailer), and you have to wait until 8 AM to get into the parks to launch.

All in all it is a pretty stupid system. Luckily they are developing a new system next year where you pay an extra 10 bucks on your license plate tabs, which will eliminate the above costs.

This savings will help me to justify blowing another 35 bucks on an Oakland County Parks sticker for their ramps :shock: :? 

What are you guys paying for state ramps? County?


----------



## alumacraftjoe (May 27, 2010)

$20 for a sticker to launch at dnr sites here in Indiana.


----------



## wolfmjc (May 27, 2010)

5-10 whe we go to other lakes....that is each day of course...


----------



## wasilvers (May 27, 2010)

7 to 7.50 a launch per lake. Some have an annual pass for $75, but that only includes 3 lakes, one of those is a premier muskie lake though.


----------



## bassboy1 (May 28, 2010)

I usually buy a Corps of Engineers annual pass (on the first week of the month, as it is good until the last day of said month the next year) for 30 bucks. Otherwise, COE ramp fees are 3 bucks per on ramps that don't have beaches in the day use area, and 4 bucks per on ramps that do. Aside from Marinas, I would say 85% or so of the ramps on Lake Allatoona, Lanier, Carters etc. are COE owned. 

On the river, usually nothing. There is one fairly nice privately owned ramp (but open to the public - he keeps it nice too. 1/4 mile or so of river frontage with picnic tables and pavilions and the likes) about 2 miles from me that is free. 

There are a couple other put ins and take outs on the river that are free - they are for hand carry only, but on downriver float trips, they are nice.

Lake Acworth charges 10 bucks per vehicle if you get there after 8:00 am or before 6:00 pm. No brainer there (they are charging the day use crowd - anytime otherwise, they don't mind). 

There is one nice county owned ramp on Allatoona that is 3 bucks per visit for launching (free if you don't have a trailer) or 30 bucks annually for that ramp alone. It is a real nice ramp situated in a real good location, so it isn't an issue paying for it.


----------



## skimsucka (May 28, 2010)

Wow that's stinks yous guys have to pay to launch! Recently i think they were trying to start something of the sort down here but with so many ramps to patrol and angry citizens i don't think it even got far :lol: 

Hope you get a new more efficient system and well maintained ramps


----------



## ebcbob (May 28, 2010)

At Ohio State Parks (lakes) its FREE! They really try to encouage the use of the parks and lakes and they feel a fee would deter people using them as much. Our DNR does a real good job with hunting and fishing. Ohio big bucks rule!!!! we get more and more out of state hunters every year. They just busted a poacher of a trophey Ohio buck. $23000 fine , lost hunting privilages for life!


----------



## Jim (May 28, 2010)

Ramps for the most part are free. Some do charge but it is $3-$5 per day.


----------



## po1 (May 28, 2010)

Here in central Illinois DNR ramps are still free, EMIQUON PRESERVE requires getting a free permit from Dickson Mounds Museum. The only fee I pay is $40 a year to fish evergreen lake, this is a county run lake.


----------



## Froggy (May 28, 2010)

Most of the Hudson River (upstate) launches are free, some lakes 8 buck, lots of free launches in the Adirondacks. Lake george for instance, also called the King, south, boat launces open to public ( 2 of them) free till May 1st, after that NO ACCESS to outsiders...... cant put a boat in there easy, its a shame, they got a free launch open all Year 30 miles North ( Ticonderoga) thats probably how they get away with it. The lake G community NOT FOR OUTSIDERS unless you want to pay to dock.....or of course use their kitch crap souvenir store etc! They would keep you out during ice fishing if they could.


----------



## perchin (May 28, 2010)

I don't pay anything....... 98% of all the ramps in my area a free.


----------



## bobberboy (May 28, 2010)

In Minnesota we pay a lot of taxes all year long but we don't have to pay to launch boats at DNR landings. The MNDNR maintains launch sites at many lakes across the state. The state considers its lakes to be a valuable public resource and as such provides public access to many of them. Lots of our lakes are completely surrounded by private homes/property and if it weren't for the DNR we wouldn't have access to those lakes. The property owners don't always like it - I've heard of incidents where the landowners have removed the public access signs to keep the traffic at landings down. There is a bit of an attitude on the part of the property owners sometimes about "their" lakes but the state manages the lakes, launches and fisheries for all its citizens. Fishing is a huge industry in MN and in addition to our own citizens, we attract lots of fishermen/women from around the region.


----------



## BaitCaster (May 28, 2010)

All of the public launches here in the Toronto city parks are free to launch and therre are no restirctions on when you can launch. In the Ontario Provioncial parks I think there is a small fee, like $5 or something. Private Marinas also charge a small fee to launch.


----------



## Quackrstackr (May 28, 2010)

Zilch, zero, nada.

There are some private ramps at resorts that charge either a daily use fee or you can buy a season pass. Those are anywhere from $2 to $5 a day or about $35 per year.

The state attempted to start charging ramp fees at all of their ramps several years ago and did for a couple of years until they were taken to court over it and were forced to stop. Something about the way that they were funded for construction and yearly maintenance with either taxes or sportsmen's funds and then charging a fee on top of it being a sort of double taxation.

The state resorts started losing money as well because people would simply drive a mile down the road and launch at the next free ramp.


----------



## Ictalurus (May 28, 2010)

TWRA lakes - $40 season pass, anything else is usually free. I usually fish the TWRA lakes though, close to home and a nice bait and tackle shop right at the launch.


----------



## Nevillizer (May 28, 2010)

Here in Texas mot ramps are free, some lakes/parks charge a day pass fee ($3-$5) sometimes more. But more often then not there is always a public access ramp too. Being a LEO though I have yet to pay for one in 10 years.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 28, 2010)

all free around here :wink:


----------



## gregk9 (May 28, 2010)

Free @ the state Park. 20 bucks if I launch @ the marina.


----------



## .:Crosby:. (May 28, 2010)

Another reason to love the south, I've never had to pay.


----------



## Codeman (May 29, 2010)

$0 on the Missouri State park ramps and of course $3 a day or $30 annual on Corps. lakes.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (May 30, 2010)

Codeman,What state park ramps are are $0? At Lake of the Ozarks State Park you are charged by size; $5-$30, in and out.

Here in Jefferson County,It's $3 per day or $40 per year for passes to the three main parks on the Big River(2 of them have ramps).The MO.Dept. of Conservation ramps on the Big,Meramec,and Gasconade are $0.


So in answer to the ?,I'd say here in MO they range from $0-$30.From what I've seen.


----------



## Waterwings (May 30, 2010)

The two electric-only waters I fish around here are free. For awhile, the local reservoir (Lake Pee Wee) had a one-time fee of $2.49 which got you two stickers to put on your boat (1 per side). They were bright yellow stickers about 3" in diameter, and you had to have them to be on the water. Last year that ended, but I'm leaving the stickers on my boat, because I have a feeling the fee may return. I'm still trying to figure out how they came up with the weird price of $2.*49*.


----------



## Zum (May 30, 2010)

Free here.
Just wondering....where-who do you pay for the day rates?
Is there a guy sitting in a shack all day waiting for someone to come by,toll booth afair,honor system(ya right)??
I unstand the yearly sticker fee just the day pass thing.


----------



## Crankworm (May 30, 2010)

I feel your pain dyeguy I've already bought a MI state park sticker, just got home from Ludington where the ramps are run by the city they raised the rates to an ungodly $60 annually for non city residents, and I will be over in Au Gres MI where the ramp is DNR run in two weeks. I will have $108 in stickers stuck to my windshield, I really hope it doesn't get cracked or broken.


----------



## Codeman (May 30, 2010)

S&MFISH said:


> Codeman,What state park ramps are are $0? At Lake of the Ozarks State Park you are charged by size; $5-$30, in and out.
> 
> Here in Jefferson County,It's $3 per day or $40 per year for passes to the three main parks on the Big River(2 of them have ramps).The MO.Dept. of Conservation ramps on the Big,Meramec,and Gasconade are $0.
> 
> ...



Wow no kidding. I haven't one down in this part of the state that you have to pay at. excuse my ignorance. LOL I don't get out much. :mrgreen:


----------



## bear7625 (May 31, 2010)

Where I live in wisconsin, most ramps are free. There are some areas I've been to that charge $4. You put your $4 in an envelope at the site and keep the stub. If you get stopped on the water you show them the stub. They also record the number on the stub in case you "forgot" to leave the money.


----------



## teamhoytpa (May 31, 2010)

The majority of lakes in PA are free. It its owned by Fish and boat, DNR, or army corps they are free. There is one lake (wallenpaupack) that HAS a ramp you pay to launch, but there is free Fish and boat access further up the lake. 
Just as long as a boat is registered or has a permit it's good to go =D>


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jun 1, 2010)

No Ignorance there Codeman,It's on me.I thought all Statepark ramps were Fee ramps.I believe the ramp At Mark Twain SP is also fee,Or run by ACOE.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Zum said:


> Free here.
> Just wondering....where-who do you pay for the day rates?
> Is there a guy sitting in a shack all day waiting for someone to come by,toll booth afair,honor system(ya right)??
> I unstand the yearly sticker fee just the day pass thing.



There are a couple of metal boxes at each ramp (speaking mostly Corps of Engineers ramps here). One side has a bunch of envelopes, that you take out, tear off the tag for hanging on your rearview mirror, stick 3 bucks in the envelope, and put the envelope in the other side of the box. They do patrol on a very regular bases, writing tickets if you fail to have the hanging tag. Each tag and envelope has a matching serial number. 

At a few of the large ramps, there will be a gate keeper, and you pay as you enter at that point. However, that is only on busy/holiday weekends. Any other time, you use the fee box. 

If you buy the annual pass, it is a plastic thing that hangs on your mirror. 

Most of the COE ramps are real nice ramps, and are kept clean and in good repair, so for me, 30 bucks a year isn't the end of the world, especially since most of the large lakes around here are COE lakes, and the pass works at any and all of the COE ramps. 

We do have a few more free ramps that I failed to mention.


----------



## breachless (Jun 1, 2010)

They are pretty much all free here in Minnesota... You might find the occasional private access that charges a fee, but other than that, it's a free for all.


----------



## Zum (Jun 1, 2010)

Hmmm....thanks for the onfo.
Really didn't know.


----------



## Codeman (Jun 1, 2010)

bassboy1 said:


> Zum said:
> 
> 
> > Free here.
> ...



Pretty sure that is the case with Corps Lakes nationwide now.


----------



## lswoody (Jun 1, 2010)

Most ramps are free but some are $2-$3 a day, if there is a fee.


----------

